# ترنيمة " هى كنيسة ضامة ولادها " كاملة .. صلوا من أجلى



## egyenglish (26 فبراير 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/18349582/Heia_Kenesa.mp3.html


----------



## Fady4Jesus (26 فبراير 2007)

*ألف شكر ليك...
وبعد إذنك أنا رفعتها على موقع تاني أسهل
http://www.4shared.com/file/11307176/87849a8d/__online.html
صلوا لأجلي*​


----------



## rozeb (26 فبراير 2007)

مرسى جدا على الترنيمة الجميلة وربنا معاك مستنيين الجديد شكرا


----------



## shadyos (28 فبراير 2007)

الرب يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## rania-grg (28 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا جدا على الترنيمة الجميله دى...كلماتها رائعة ولحنها.
ربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## اشرف مجدى (28 فبراير 2007)

الحق انها ترنيمه ممتازه واحانها جميله جدا


----------



## king (28 فبراير 2007)

جميلة ربنا يحافظ عليك


----------



## DEMIANA BOULES (28 فبراير 2007)

*الترنيمة جامده جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
هى دى الترانيم والإ بلاش *
*شكرا لتعب محبتك ونتمنى الكثير من هذا النوع من الترانيم اللى تحرك القلب وتثبت إيماننا*

     أسبح لإلهى مادمت موجوداً​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (13 مارس 2007)

*†ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

http://www.4shared.com/file/11307176/87849a8d/__online.html?errorMax=Channels



مستنى الردود


----------



## sparrow (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا لتعبك
هسمعها واكيد هتبقي جميله
جاري التحميل


----------



## jesues son (14 مارس 2007)

انا اسف سامحونى بس الترنيمة مش راضية تنزل عندى ممكن تساعدونى


----------



## men@ elgm@l (16 مارس 2007)

10/10


----------



## مايكل ميشو (16 مارس 2007)

مرسى جدا بس الترنيمه مش عارف بنزلها ازاري؟بليز سعدونى......................ساندرا


----------



## مايكل ميشو (16 مارس 2007)

مرسى اوووووى انت فظيع...................ساندرا


----------



## مايكل ميشو (16 مارس 2007)

شكراااااااااااا
ساندرا


----------



## مايكل ميشو (16 مارس 2007)

شكرا اووووووووى بس مش عارفه انزلها..................................بليز سعدونى
ساندرا


----------



## مايكل ميشو (16 مارس 2007)

شكرااااااا................................اوي بس يارب تنزل
ساندرا


----------



## men@ elgm@l (16 مارس 2007)

التنويل سهل جدا يا جماعه 

انتوا لو بصيتوا كويس فى الموقع هتلاقوا كلمة داونلود ناو 

وبس 

وهتتحمل 

اوك


----------



## men@ elgm@l (16 مارس 2007)

تمام يا مان 

مستنين المزيد


----------



## POLA2003 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

ترنيمة جميلة شكرا على تعب محبتك


----------



## mohep noshey (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

شكرا على الترنيمة بس انا مش عارفة احملها


----------



## the servant (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

سلام ونعمة اخي محب,,,

بص حضرتك لما تفتح اللينك استني شوية بعدين انزل تحت شوية
هتلاقي كلمdownload fileحضرتك دوس عليها باذن ربنا التحميل هايشتغل

صلولي ابن يسوع فراااي


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

ميرسى يا مينا بجد روعه ومستنين المزيد وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## peter_1991 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

جميلة فعلاً يا مينا و ربنا يعوضك و لأي حد مش عارف ينزل أستنى شوية هتلائي كلمة داون لود فايل

:big35:​


----------



## red_pansy (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا  على الترنيمة انا نزلتها وسمعتها  ربنا يعوضك:yaka:


----------



## red_pansy (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

يا جماعة  الترنيمة سهلة التنزيل بجد ومن اول مرة :smil12:


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

مشكوووووووووووووووور
الترنيمة جميلة


----------



## mervel (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

ترينمة رائعة ميرسى لتعب محبتك​


----------



## نـور العالم (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

*
ترنيمه جميلة جداً
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
:big29:​*


----------



## bnt elra3y (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

مينا بجد انا مش عارفة اقولك ايه بجد انا بحب الترنيمة دى اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## crazy_girl (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

بجد نفسي فى الترنيمة دى اوى
بس عندى مش راضية تفتح الجزء اللى لتحميل
ومش عارفة احملها ممكن حد يساعدنى؟


----------



## men@ elgm@l (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

شكرا على الردود الجميله 

بس التحميل سهل جدا اتمنى تحملوها وتعجبكم 

على فكره الترنيمة موجوده ليا فى موضوع تانى 

باقة مختارة من الترانيم من رفعى اوكى 

سلام المسيح معاكم​


----------



## polas (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

شكرا لتعبك
هسمعها واكيد هتبقي جميله
جاري التحميل


----------



## mr.girges (28 أغسطس 2007)

ترنيمة جميلة شكرا على تعب محبتك

ترنيمه جميلة جداً ربنا يعوضك


----------



## polas (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة " هى كنيسة ضامة ولادها " كاملة .. صلوا من أجلى*

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## midovdj (22 سبتمبر 2007)

انا زهقت ومش عارف انزل الترنيمه وبجد انا محتاجها وياريت تكلمنى على الميل او ابعتهالى على الميل او اى حاجه انا محتاجها جامد وانا ايميلى هو*****

يا ناس حد يساعدنى انا مش عارف احمل الترنيمه وخلاص زهقت ومش عارف اعمل ايه وانا ايميلى ***والايميل دا ياهوو ياريت حد يساعدنى


----------



## midovdj (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة " هى كنيسة ضامة ولادها " كاملة .. صلوا من أجلى*

ممكن حد يساعدنى انا مش عارف اجيب الترنيمه


----------



## win (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

شكراً


----------



## eilana (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

الترنيمة بدور عليها ن فترة وفرحت لما لقيتها بس مش عارفة انزلها ساعدونى


----------



## إيهاب ظريف (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

ترنيمة حلوة قووووووووووووووووى وروعة 
انا بحيكم عليها


----------



## ميشيل كمال (15 أكتوبر 2007)

لو سمحتم أنا عايز ترنيمة هى كنبسة ضامة ولادها أعمل أية

يا جماعة حد يساعدنى أنزل الترنيمة

:t19:

أنا عايز ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامة ولادها


----------



## mikel.com (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

اغابي ليكم
مش هطول عليكم
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانا     مش  عارف  انزلها              help my


----------



## moura21680 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

على فكرة انا فتحت الموقع استنيت عليه كتير مفيش كلمة داون لوود اللى بتقولوا عليها و على فكرة انا مش اول مرة احمل من الموقع ده ياريت يا جماعة تشوفوا المشكلة دى


----------



## bebogm2010 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

هى كنتيسة ضامة ولادها فينك يا راجل كنت مستنيها من زمان


----------



## stmarygirl (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

انا نفسى فى الترنيمة دية من زمان بس انا جيت احملها لقيت تقريبا الينك مش شغال معلش ربنا يعوض تعبك ارفعة من جديد


----------



## bebogm2010 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

نفس المشكلة


----------



## peter soso (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

ترنيمه جميله اوي


----------



## meroo_n70 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

الترنيمة دى جميلة جا جدا بس انا نفسى اسمعها تانى


----------



## مارينا هاني (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

انا كمان دخلت ولقيت اللينك مش شغال


----------



## fafo (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

المشكلة هى هى ياريت تشوفوا الموضوع دة بسرعة


----------



## mohebshady (16 نوفمبر 2007)

أنا مش عارف انزل الترنيمة فين ألاقى Downe:94

أنا مش عارف أنزل الترنيمة


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

*هى كنيسه وضامة ولادها* 
http://friendlyfiles.net/download/ca5e07186981/hy-kenesa.mp3.html​


----------



## caro/كارو (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

انا عارفه الترنيمة بس لما بفتح اللينك الموقع بيقولى ان الفايل مش موجود


----------



## caro/كارو (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

خلاص شكرااا انا عرفت انزلها من اللينك بتاع ميرنا


----------



## hokka_2020 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

سؤال مينا احملها ازاى مفيش كلمة التحميل خااااالص والترنيمة دى بجد بمووت فيها وهموت وانزلها سااااعدنى


----------



## men@ elgm@l (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/20486408/9487f3ed/__online.html

ده اللينك اهو هتلاقى كلمة داونلود فايل وحمل *​


----------



## مارينا هاني (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

ميرسي انا اخيرا حملتها


----------



## hokka_2020 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

ازغرد مينا قولى مبروووووك اخيرا نزلتها وااااااااو بجد بجد بجد ميرسى كتيييييييييييير عايزين بقى المزيد اوك بااااااااااى ومع تحيات هوكا  :yahoo:


----------



## hokka_2020 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

سؤال هو مين اللى بيقول معاهم انت مينا؟


----------



## rammrommm (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

*بص يا جميل هى ترنيمة ملهاش حل فعلا بس اللى مخليها مش حلوة صوت معاليك اللى داخل فى التسجيل​*


----------



## men@ elgm@l (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

*هههههههههههههههههههه

اعملهالك كليب ولا تزعل نفسى 

لازم تشردونى كده

هههههههههههههههههههههه

الترنيمة المره الجايه هسجلها من اغابى ومش هقول معاها :smil13:​*


----------



## TADO2010 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

ترنيمة جميلة جدا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

واحنا بنتظار المزيد

اخوك تادرس


----------



## men@ elgm@l (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

*ربنا يخليك تادرس 

وكل سنه وانت طيب 

وانتظرونا ساعود بقوه :yahoo:​*​


----------



## نشات جيد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

شكر جدا   ربنا  يبارك   حياتك


----------



## نشات جيد (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

ربنا معكم  ربنا يحفظكم


----------



## men@ elgm@l (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

*امين 
وميرسى على المرور نشات *​


----------



## aymanreda (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## نشات جيد (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*



مينا الجمال قال:


> *امين
> وميرسى على المرور نشات *​



شكر ع محبتكم  ربنا معكم  ربنا يباركم​


----------



## aymanreda (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

انا مش محترف في النت ياريت حد يقولي اسمع اي ترنيمه ازاي وربنا يعوض تعب محبته


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 فبراير 2008)

*ترنيمة جامدة جدا وهى كنيسة ضمة ولادها وهى ممكن تكون عموجودة بس هنا صوت الترنيمة رااااائع ادخل وحمل اروع من كده مفيش وانقى من كده برده مفيش*

​أعضائى الاعزاء اقدم لكم ترنيمة هــى كنيسة ضمــة ولادهــا 
يمكن تكونوا عارفينها وموجودة ف المنتدى 
بس دى صوتها نقى وحلو
للتحميل دوس على لينك الترنيمة ​http://www.4shared.com/file/37942871/54017372/heya_Knesa_Dama_Wladha.html?dirPwdVerified=64ee1588
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم 
ومستنية الردوووووووووود​


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا وهى كنيسة ضمة ولادها وهى ممكن تكون عموجودة بس هنا صوت الترنيمة رااااائع ادخل وحمل اروع من كده مفيش وانقى من كده برده مفيش*

شكرا ليكى يا هوكا على الترنيمة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا وهى كنيسة ضمة ولادها وهى ممكن تكون عموجودة بس هنا صوت الترنيمة رااااائع ادخل وحمل اروع من كده مفيش وانقى من كده برده مفيش*



احلى ديانة قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا هوكا على الترنيمة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير



العفو لا شكر على واجب وميرسى اوى على مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## wael123 (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  والمسيح معاك


----------



## men@ elgm@l (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

*ميرسى على المرور ​*


----------



## men@ elgm@l (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/20486408/9487f3ed/__online.html

لينك الترنيمة مره تانيه ​*


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

مررررررسى  اوى


----------



## filx2008 (8 مايو 2008)

*رد: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

ربنا يعوضك وديما تفاجئنا بالحصرى


----------



## filx2008 (8 مايو 2008)

*رد: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

ميرسى جداااا وربنا يعوضك وتفجاجئنا ديما بكل الحصرى30:


----------



## men@ elgm@l (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها†*

http://www.4shared.com/file/20486408/9487f3ed/__online.html​

*ميرسى على المرور​*


----------



## mono_atofa (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة " هى كنيسة ضامة ولادها " كاملة .. صلوا من أجلى*

انا بصراحة مش عارف اشكركم ازاى على الاشياء الجميلة التى تقدموها فى المنتدى ربنا يعوض تعبكم لينا الف شكررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ترنيمة بجد رائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## شنودة يني (11 يناير 2010)

الف شكر ليك ولكل الل في المنتدي


----------



## جدو كيرلس (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرررررررررررررررررسى للترنيمة الجمييييييييييييييلة


----------

